# 432 Park Avenue, New York, NY



## Joe.B (Sep 24, 2021)

Anybody else seen anything on this building? Just reading a BBC news article that talks about "some 1500 alleged defects" and the buildings condo board has filed a $250m lawsuit. "Unit owners paid tens of millions of dollars to acquire units." Apparently they are having electrical failures, structural defects, and egress issues, besides the many non life-safety issues. What a mess! I have heard of similar things in some SF buildings, how common are issues like this? Does every major city have issues like this? Are these "issues" being blown out of proportion or was there some serious negligence here?


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2021)

I always wonder about some of the designs I see. Looks good on paper, but hard to build and maintain..










						The Downside to Life in a Supertall Tower: Leaks, Creaks, Breaks (Published 2021)
					

432 Park, one of the wealthiest addresses in the world, faces some significant design problems, and other luxury high-rises may share its fate.




					www.nytimes.com
				




The group commissioned SBI Consultants, an engineering firm, to study mechanical and structural issues. Initial findings showed that 73 percent of mechanical, electrical and plumbing components observed failed to conform with the developers’ drawings, and that almost a quarter “presented actual life safety issues,” Mr. Slinin wrote.


So did the city inspect it,,,,Or Third party??

Glad I never did high rises!!!!


----------



## Joe.B (Sep 24, 2021)

I was just wondering who would do inspections on something like this. Would the developer be allowed to hire or contract their own "special inspector" or are the city inspectors expected to check every single component? Sounds like nearly a full-time job for a year or two at least. I'd love to see it once or twice, but I think I'd not want to do it as a regular gig.


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2021)

Joe.B said:


> I was just wondering who would do inspections on something like this. Would the developer be allowed to hire or contract their own "special inspector" or are the city inspectors expected to check every single component? Sounds like nearly a full-time job for a year or two at least. I'd love to see it once or twice, but I think I'd not want to do it as a regular gig.





Could be the city all the way

Could be third party all the way 

Could be a mix

Have seen all three 

Including an office for the city insp at the site 

A vehicle for the city insp at the site 

A mule for the city insp at the site,,,

Because they are there everyday 

And even seen a city insp hired just for one job,!!!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 27, 2021)

In case you have reached your limit of free NY Times articles:








						432 Park Ave. condo board sues over 1,500 design flaws
					

The board accused the developers of the 1,396-foot skyscraper at 432 Park Ave. for failing to properly design the building.




					nypost.com


----------



## e hilton (Sep 27, 2021)

I would like to see a list of defects.  One appears to be vibrations during storms … that can’t be comfortable.  But i suspect a large number are petty items.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 27, 2021)

I live in the SF Bay Area and I am not aware of widespread problems.


----------



## e hilton (Sep 27, 2021)

Mark K said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area and I am not aware of widespread problems.


Ummmm … you do realize the building in question is on the east coast …


----------



## Joe.B (Sep 27, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Ummmm … you do realize the building in question is on the east coast …


In my original post I specifically asked if other big cities had similar issues, that's what he was responding to.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 27, 2021)

Mark K said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area and I am not aware of widespread problems.


Isn't SF built on a trash heap? or or you referencing the NY story?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 27, 2021)

I forgot to type Ummmm ..before my response, cda can you fix that?


----------



## e hilton (Sep 27, 2021)

Joe.B said:


> In my original post I specifically asked if other big cities had similar issues


My bad, sorry.  
Does the Millineal Tower in SF qualify?   I have not heard of tenant issues, but the whole building is leaning.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 27, 2021)

The posting was talking about buildings with lots of problems and reference was made to multiple buildings in SF.

The Millennium tower in one building and has one problem namely it is settling but there are not reports of multiple other problems.  The building is still considered structurally safe and the intention is to find a way to stop the settlement.

The reference to SF being built on a trash heap is misleading.  While some portions of downtown are built on fill which sometimes incorporates ships that carried miners to the gold rush the settlement is occurring in soil layers that were laid down probably thousands of years ago..  So there is no need to trash SF.


----------



## e hilton (Sep 27, 2021)

Mark K said:


> The Millennium tower in one building and has one problem


Thats like saying the Titanic only had one accident.   Recent reports say that the new pilings being driven to correct the tilt are actually making it worse.


----------

